# Black Blue tongue



## Barno111 (Oct 29, 2008)

Guys my mates just brought a Black Blue tongue lizard. What are they worth?? Cheers


----------



## itbites (Oct 29, 2008)

I think around 1500 mate  
Don't quote me on it tho


----------



## Luke1 (Oct 29, 2008)

at the shows the hets (possible) were something like 750 each and thats a possible het! and they were like 66% chance...i reckon itbites has a good price estimate!


----------



## MrBredli (Oct 29, 2008)

$1600-2000 for a juvie, if we're talking about super-hypermelanistic blueys that is.


----------



## Barno111 (Oct 29, 2008)

yer this thing is almost straight black. and its only a little fella! It sounds like a real bargain seeing though they paid 90 bucks for him.


----------



## funcouple (Oct 29, 2008)

check on the snake ranch site price list. im sure they have black blue tongues


----------



## junglepython2 (Oct 29, 2008)

Sure it's not a shingleback or land mullet? If not he got a bargain alright.


----------



## nonamesleft (Oct 29, 2008)

yeah a dodgey bargin!


----------



## Ersatz (Oct 29, 2008)

90 bucks :O

Aren't they going for 2,000 on snake ranch?


----------



## Barno111 (Oct 29, 2008)

Nar he or she is a blue tongue. They are really good friends with a guy that owns a pet shop been friends with him for 20 years. Anyway tom the bloke that owns the pet shop was given 2 of them from a guy that just loves blue tongues but he was moving over seas so he gave them to tom and my mates payed 90 bucks for the black one. Becuase how often do you see one of them come up! they are going to be soooo shocked when i tell them the actual price of him.


----------



## chilli (Oct 29, 2008)

MrBredli said:


> $1600-2000 for a juvie, if we're talking about super-hypermelanistic blueys that is.



how is that different from a melanistic blue-tongue. is it blacker than a black one?


----------



## MrBredli (Oct 29, 2008)

In my mind hets should be referred to as hypermelanistic, and the homozygous form (the jet black ones) should be referred to as super-hypermelanistic. The gene is co-dominant and as we all know, co-dominant morphs have a super form which is displayed in homozygous animals. But melanistic, hypermelanistic, super-hypermelanistic... it's all the same really.


----------



## Barno111 (Oct 29, 2008)

well it sounds like my mates got a real bargain! cheers fellas


----------



## junglepython2 (Oct 29, 2008)

MrBredli said:


> In my mind hets should be referred to as hypermelanistic, and the homozygous form (the jet black ones) should be referred to as super-hypermelanistic. The gene is co-dominant and as we all know, co-dominant morphs have a super form which is displayed in homozygous animals. But melanistic, hypermelanistic, super-hypermelanistic... it's all the same really.


 

Are they really condifident naming Hets just yet though? Surely they would be called 100% hets if it were that obvious?


----------



## MrBredli (Oct 29, 2008)

They are hard, if not impossible, to tell apart as juvies as the melanin increases progressively over time. I'm sure Snake Ranch would prefer to move ther juvies on as quickly as possible hence they do not wish to hold them all back until such time when they can be identified as hets or non-hets. I think that's why they are still offering 66% hets, in fact i know this to be true.


----------



## MrBredli (Oct 29, 2008)

Here's a pic of my het taken about 2 months ago. When i recieved it it looked like an ordinary bluey, as the weeks and months went by the melanin kept increasing and increasing. It is clear now that this lizard is a het, but it was in no way obvious when i first recieved it. 

It was coming up for a shed when this pic was taken, hence the milky appearance.


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Oct 29, 2008)

any pics of ya mates one?. nice bluie there mr.


----------



## MrBredli (Oct 29, 2008)

Not as nice as this one.


----------



## melgalea (Oct 29, 2008)

that pic makes me drool brendan. absolutely gorgeous they are. 
mel


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Oct 29, 2008)

MrBredli said:


> Not as nice as this one.



u have me there that is one gawjus bluie. i think i found my next reptile.


----------



## shane14 (Oct 29, 2008)

lol is really awesome isn't it?


----------



## snakecharma (Oct 29, 2008)

pics or it didnt happen, i think the saying is lol


----------



## Barno111 (Oct 29, 2008)

Nar no pic's of it. Im not really into lizards. More a snake man. I only saw it on the weekend when they told me and brought him out. He is black with white flecked though him, dont know if its rare or not. I have no idea about lizards! All i know is that it is a black blue tongue and they picked him up for 90 bucks. And thanks for the replys


----------



## Rocky (Oct 29, 2008)

Pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## spoonman (Oct 29, 2008)

black rock skink????


----------



## mebebrian (Oct 30, 2008)

Great bluie MrBredli


----------



## LullabyLizard (Oct 30, 2008)

I want one!!!!!


----------



## Mz-Froggy (Oct 30, 2008)

Luv that 2nd pic MrBredli  

Soooooooooo handsome !

I want 1 lol,

But i've NEVER seen them for sale, i'd adopt a few 

You have an FANTASTIC collection of Reptiles MrBredli, lucky you


----------



## Reptiles4me (Dec 11, 2012)

If it is a 100% het and he did pay $90 not $900 then it was a real bargain. Good on him.


----------



## saximus (Dec 11, 2012)

Reptiles4me said:


> If it is a 100% het and he did pay $90 not $900 then it was a real bargain.



4 year old thread champ


----------



## dragonlover1 (Dec 11, 2012)

MrBredli said:


> Not as nice as this one.



that's 1 beautiful lizard,I would love 1 like that,I once suggested crossing a land mullet with a bluey to get a black blue tongue;little did I know it would be possible


----------



## RedFox (Dec 11, 2012)

Interesting to see they are now half the price they were four years ago. At least Reptiles4me seem to have figured out google or the search function. They take a bit of getting used to.


----------



## Reptiles4me (Dec 12, 2012)

dragonlover1 said:


> that's 1 beautiful lizard,I would love 1 like that,
> 
> 
> Me too


----------



## dragonlover1 (Dec 12, 2012)

I just want one


----------



## Reptiles4me (Dec 13, 2012)

I think I saw them ,for sale, at this years VHS expo in amongst the albino blueys at one of the stores. If they were there this year they most likely be there next year. Can't wait for that to come


----------



## bigguy (Dec 13, 2012)

Some were just selling for $480ea here on the Central Coast.


----------



## Bluetonguesblack (Dec 13, 2012)

Mine is Jet black and cost me $400 from Snake Ranch about 14 months ago. It has a tiny kink near the tip of its tail.


----------



## Reptiles4me (Dec 13, 2012)

Hey I said before 100% het that's the same as super hypermelastic? if not I meant super hypermelastic.


----------



## Tobe404 (Dec 13, 2012)

Barno111 said:


> Guys my mates just brought a Black Blue tongue lizard. What are they worth?? Cheers



Why didn't you just ask them how much they paid for it?


----------



## junglepython2 (Dec 13, 2012)

Reptiles4me said:


> Hey I said before 100% het that's the same as super hypermelastic? if not I meant super hypermelastic.



Not the same, supers are homozygous not het.


----------



## RedFox (Dec 13, 2012)

Tobe404 said:


> Why didn't you just ask them how much they paid for it?



He did. His mate paid $90. At the time they were worth $1500. But it was 4 years ago so who cares.


----------



## Reptiles4me (Dec 13, 2012)

Ok. Thanks junglepython2
I want one either way but I would prefer a super more then a het. I also want an albino. All three are extremely cool and different Whitch is just a bonus. I love the weird and wonderful ,in the animal kingdom.


----------



## Stevo2 (Dec 13, 2012)

Reptiles4me said:


> Ok. Thanks junglepython2
> I want one either way but I would prefer a super more then a het. I also want an albino. All three are extremely cool and different Whitch is just a bonus. I love the weird and wonderful ,in the animal kingdom.



$750, $300 and $1900 each from SnakeRanch


----------



## Reptiles4me (Dec 13, 2012)

Thanks stevo2.
Looks like I'm going to have to wait at least 4ys if I want all 3. My guess is that the super cost the most and the het cost the least? Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Stevo2 (Dec 13, 2012)

Prices are in the order you listed your desires.


----------



## Reptiles4me (Dec 14, 2012)

Ok. 
I had a look on snake ranch. Nice looking snakes and blueys. Maybe I might be able to take those three off the extensive 'list' sona then I thought if you know what I mean.


----------



## KingsReptiles (Apr 2, 2017)

wow 90 buck is dirt cheap ive seen them 4 about 500


----------

